# It’s the subscriptions.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I am convinced that these ridiculous offers we keep getting all day every day are the result of those stupid $9.99/month subscriptions. How did they come up with that amount for UNLIMITED deliveries with a minimum order of $15 (easily reachable even at McD’s)?!? Of course both base and tips declined drastically. I barely see even $1.5/mile anymore, they’re all $1/mile and below; mostly - below.

They turned what is essentially a luxury service to a bargain-basement sweatshop.

So tired of this.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

You're correct. It may be time to pursue an alternative to gig app work. I don't see it improving. And the current state is 💩


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

A lot of us already knew it was the dash pass people. That is why I do not use DD anymore except one delivery per month to stay active. Glad you also figured it out. DD is the worst, in my opinion. I hope others see the light as well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Always let the noobs take those orders. 

How else are they going to learn?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

9.99 for the opportunity to get the customer to pay bit more per item and rely on volume to make money, and only pay peanuts to get delivered by you.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Always let the noobs take those orders.
> 
> How else are they going to learn?


Actually I let the noobs take "those" orders.

I am not going to get in trouble here so all I am going to say is to go on YouTube and search "NerdBallerTV orders pizza" and that is the deliveries I am talking about I let the noobs take. 😛 🙆‍♀️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The Jax said:


> A lot of us already knew it was the dash pass people. That is why I do not use DD anymore except one delivery per month to stay active. Glad you also figured it out. DD is the worst, in my opinion. I hope others see the light as well.


Hate to break it to you, but UE has the same thing. For the same price.

SURPRIZE!!! 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> You're correct. It may be time to pursue an alternative to gig app work. I don't see it improving. And the current state is 💩


Well, I don’t have much of a choice at the current stage of my life.

Was a bad week for me. I get grumpy.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Always let the noobs take those orders.
> 
> How else are they going to learn?


Oh, I do.

But I need to change areas. Which I really don’t want to do as I love my Regulars.

The Lakewood Kosher places completely took over UE. The only time UE is decent is at Sabbath. It’s terrible. I may quit UE only because of this and move over to DD, it’s THAT BAD. I now know every place by name, and they literally flood UE with incredibly bad, BAD offers. Hundreds of them, appearing a bazillion times directly and on TR. It’s worse than Walmart, and I’n not kidding. And no one takes them, but they keep coming and coming.

I refrained from complaining because of course there will inevitably be someone claiming I’m prejudiced, but I don’t care anymore. I call ‘em like I (endlessly) see ‘em. They’re worse then Chick eFF A. Worse than KFC. Playa Bowls are their only real competition in terms of shitty pings.

I want to quit the moment I see the first one - this means a flurry’s coming. More like an avalanche. And they flood UE so much none of my usual haunts have a chance to appear.

This is not about Jewish people. This is about kosher restaurants. I have no idea why their pings are so crappy and why there are SOOOOO MANY of them. But it’s HORRIBLE for my bottom line.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Hate to break it to you, but UE has the same thing. For the same price.
> 
> SURPRIZE!!! 😂


I see their creepy UBER 1 commercials on YouTube all the time.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well, I don’t have much of a choice at the current stage of my life.
> 
> Was a bad week for me. I get grumpy.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> View attachment 689138


Thank you. Sounds silly, but I really needed that. Made me smile.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> I see their creepy UBER 1 commercials on YouTube all the time.


Two words: Ad Block. 😏


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am convinced that these ridiculous offers we keep getting all day every day are the result of those stupid $9.99/month subscriptions.


Well.................duh.



Ms. Mercenary said:


> The Lakewood Kosher places completely took over UE. The only time UE is decent is at Sabbath.


Uh oh. You went there..........


----------



## uber_312 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am convinced that these ridiculous offers we keep getting all day every day are the result of those stupid $9.99/month subscriptions. How did they come up with that amount for UNLIMITED deliveries with a minimum order of $15 (easily reachable even at McD’s)?!? Of course both base and tips declined drastically. I barely see even $1.5/mile anymore, they’re all $1/mile and below; mostly - below.
> 
> They turned what is essentially a luxury service to a bargain-basement sweatshop.
> 
> So tired of this.





W00dbutcher said:


> 9.99 for the opportunity to get the customer to pay bit more per item and rely on volume to make money, and only pay peanuts to get delivered by you.


*Uber:* "Drivers will lose money on every delivery, but they can make it up on volume."


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is not about Jewish people. This is about kosher restaurants. I have no idea why their pings are so crappy and why there are SOOOOO MANY of them. But it’s HORRIBLE for my bottom line.


Lakewood is very Orthodox. And many people there don't use TV, internet, or smartphones. My guess is the restaurants use Uber for their phone orders. Which is why you get those pings.

I live near a more modern Orthodox neighborhood than Lakewood. And do pretty reasonable with tips in that area.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Lakewood is very Orthodox. And many people there don't use TV, internet, or smartphones. My guess is the restaurants use Uber for their phone orders. Which is why you get those pings.


Please tell me you eat pork… like pork chops, ribs and bacon… 😁


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Please tell me you eat pork… like pork chops, ribs and bacon… 😁


Life is better with bacon


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Please tell me you eat pork… like pork chops, ribs and bacon… 😁


Nope. I've thrown free cancelled food away because it wasn't kosher. Anyone who lives in NY or NJ is welcome to it next time it happens.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Nope. I've thrown free cancelled food away because it wasn't kosher. Anyone who lives in NY or NJ is welcome to it next time it happens.


No pork roll for you!!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Oh and before I forget… Happy Hanukkah @reg barclay 🕎


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am convinced that these ridiculous offers we keep getting all day every day are the result of those stupid $9.99/month subscriptions. How did they come up with that amount for UNLIMITED deliveries with a minimum order of $15 (easily reachable even at McD’s)?!? Of course both base and tips declined drastically. I barely see even $1.5/mile anymore, they’re all $1/mile and below; mostly - below.
> 
> They turned what is essentially a luxury service to a bargain-basement sweatshop.
> 
> So tired of this.


That is the ENTIRE UBER STORY !

Changing a " Luxury Service " into a free for all.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I was down on I drive (tourist area that isn’t owned by Disney and has tons of hotels/restaraunts. It’s a good spot to do delivery in the evenings) the other day doing the taxi game.

One of my customers was proudly talking about how much money they saved on the dash plan.

Crap…. That makes sense. Get the dash plan while your on vacation.

Suprisingly I was able to keep my mouth shut until they paid and I got a little bit of tip.


These subscriptions are going to wreck them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Lakewood is very Orthodox. And many people there don't use TV, internet, or smartphones. My guess is the restaurants use Uber for their phone orders. Which is why you get those pings.
> 
> I live near a more modern Orthodox neighborhood than Lakewood. And do pretty reasonable with tips in that area.


See, that makes TOTAL sense. Thank you. That’s exactly what those pings seem like. And they’re almost always multiples.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Nope. I've thrown free cancelled food away because it wasn't kosher. Anyone who lives in NY or NJ is welcome to it next time it happens.


I’ll trade yya for the sushi!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Speaking to the subscriptions theory I think I may have to agree.

A few months ago GrubHub was wild in my area and would easily provide $400 - $500 of my weekly income. I believe during that time they partnered with Amazon, Bank of America and a few other corporations offering a free membership or at minimum 0 delivery fees.

Recently their offers have steadily declined. When it's busy basically every ping is a stacked order. I'm not sure if it's greed, a shortage of drivers or a miscalculation on their end but I think they're shooting themselves in the foot. 

I scheduled blocks from 12:30 - 8:00 today, a Sunday, and only made $11.00 with them which is un ****ing heard of on a Sunday. I still hit my numbers because I run 3 apps and "creatively" stack my own orders but still, this idiocy on their end is a bit concerning. 

A 7 hour $230 day should have easily been a $350 - $400 day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is what I noticed - results may vary. Wawa is a 50/50 place for orders. Half are good. Half are no-tips.

But every timeI see them offer “free delivery”, it becomes 10/90. Only 10% are decent.

One would think that when a customer saves on delivery fees they’d be inclined to tip more. I know I do whenever I use a coupon.

Not the average customer, apparently.

I think this same thing is happening on these subscriptions. They apply the “free unlimited” to the tips, too.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is what I noticed - results may vary. Wawa is a 50/50 place for orders. Half are good. Half are no-tips.


They're building a Wawa where I drive. We don't seem to have as many as in South Jersey. I guess the orders are similar to Quickchek.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Speaking to the subscriptions theory I think I may have to agree.
> 
> A few months ago GrubHub was wild in my area and would easily provide $400 - $500 of my weekly income. I believe during that time they partnered with Amazon, Bank of America and a few other corporations offering a free membership or at minimum 0 delivery fees.
> 
> ...


Are you doing three apps together? Two is enough for me. I can only imagine annoying ping sounds from three apps at once. I'd probably need a new phone every week.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Are you doing three apps together? Two is enough for me. I can only imagine annoying ping sounds from three apps at once. I'd probably need a new phone every week.


Yes all three. The Uber Walmart pings are the most annoying. They just never end man.
ding
ding
ding
dingdingdingding

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I am convinced that these ridiculous offers we keep getting all day every day are the result of those stupid $9.99/month subscriptions. How did they come up with that amount for UNLIMITED deliveries with a minimum order of $15 (easily reachable even at McD’s)?!? Of course both base and tips declined drastically. I barely see even $1.5/mile anymore, they’re all $1/mile and below; mostly - below.
> 
> They turned what is essentially a luxury service to a bargain-basement sweatshop.
> 
> So tired of this.


I agree.

I think there are however a couple of other major factors:

1 - The "pay per hour" , "blocks" and other such scams on the driver side. These are delivered by so many clueless (sometimes desperate, but mostly clueless) people that most customers have by now figured out that they will get their food anyway, whether they tip or not.

2 - The economy has been tanking, big time (and it looks like 2023 will be much worse.) This past weekend was my 4th "weekend before Xmas" delivering foods for two full days, and the first one without getting a single extra tip. Most people simply have little to no disposable income any more.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is what I noticed - results may vary. Wawa is a 50/50 place for orders. Half are good. Half are no-tips.
> 
> But every timeI see them offer “free delivery”, it becomes 10/90. Only 10% are decent.
> 
> ...


When virtually every delivery from a particular restaurant or store has little to no tip there's a good chance that the restaurant or third party order-taking company is skimming the tips or "cherrypicking" the good-tipped orders.

It's not unusual for restaurants such as Papa Johns to cherrypick the good deliveries for their own drivers and toss the excrement to Doordash or Eats.

Some restaurants are stealing some or all of the tips that are supposed to go to us.

There's also a possibility that third party order taking companies such as Chow Now are stealing tips. Because so many drivers were convinced that Chow Now was stealing tips they felt compelled to deny any tip theft on their website.

I don't want to spoil your day but if you stop and think about the many billions of dollars of our tips that get stolen before they ever reach us you'd probably get sick to your stomach.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> 2 - The economy has been tanking, big time (and it looks like 2023 will be much worse.) This past weekend was my 4th "weekend before Xmas" delivering foods for two full days, and the first one without getting a single extra tip. Most people simply have little to no disposable income any more.


There are times that I think about it and agree with this, but then I drive past any Chick-fil-a, any day of the week and it is absolutely packed 10 rows deep with cars and people willing to pay $8 for a chicken sandwich with a pickle on it. It just doesn't add up.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> There are times that I think about it and agree with this, but then I drive past any Chick-fil-a, any day of the week and it is absolutely packed 10 rows deep with cars and people willing to pay $8 for a chicken sandwich with a pickle on it. It just doesn't add up.


Chick-fil-a customers are cult-like. I think Chick-fil-a has intentionally kept the number of their stores relatively low to get just that effect. But most BKs (if they aren't closed) and Wendy's seem kind of dead when I drive by them. I don't do pickups from either because they both suck.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> But most BKs (if they aren't closed) and Wendy's seem kind of dead when I drive by them. I don't do pickups from either because they both suck.


Ditto!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> Chick-fil-a customers are cult-like. I think Chick-fil-a has intentionally kept the number of their stores relatively low to get just that effect. But most BKs (if they aren't closed) and Wendy's seem kind of dead when I drive by them. I don't do pickups from either because they both suck.


BK used to be better than McDonald's. Their burgers were clearly larger than the tiny McD burgers. Then around 2014 the bean counters at BK slashed the size of the burgers so much that McD burgers look large by comparison.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

“Ed Elivery said:


> Most people simply have little to no disposable income any more.


Yeah. No. If that were true, they’d not be ordering delivery from high-end spots. And yet they do. That’s just an excuse they use. If you have the funds to order delivery, you have the funds to pay the driver. I’m broke. I get my food myself and make my own coffee, not order three bags of (expensive) Starbucks 8 miles away.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Yeah. No. If that were true, they’d not be ordering delivery from high-end spots. And yet they do. That’s just an excuse they use. If you have the funds to order delivery, you have the funds to pay the driver. I’m broke. I get my food myself and make my own coffee, not order three bags of (expensive) Starbucks 8 miles away.


Huh? Since when do MOST people "order from high-end spots"?!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Run multiple apps ( I run four ) and take the best offers that are offered.

I do not care about acceptance rating and no one should.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ed Elivery said:


> Huh? Since when do MOST people "order from high-end spots"?!


Well, my example was Starbucks. Not what I would call a high-end spot, but wouldn’t that be a good expence to cut if one’s struggling?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

You just have to decline the low offers Make DoorDash and Uber increase the offer. Period 

yesterday finally had my first $6.25 all DoorDash no tip offer. It was paired with a $7 offer total 7 miles. Of course the $7 was 2.50 + 4.50 f for 2 miles. 13.25 for 7. Ok.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

joebo1963 said:


> You just have to decline the low offers Make DoorDash and Uber increase the offer. Period
> 
> yesterday finally had my first $6.25 all DoorDash no tip offer. It was paired with a $7 offer total 7 miles. Of course the $7 was 2.50 + 4.50 f for 2 miles. 13.25 for 7. Ok.


I am starting to believe that. Yesterday I had a Taco John’s order 4.6 miles for $3. I declined it and the very next order was TJ’s 4.6 miles for $8.95


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Atavar said:


> I am starting to believe that. Yesterday I had a Taco John’s order 4.6 miles for $3. I declined it and the very next order was TJ’s 4.6 miles for $8.95


Usually when some crappy order comes up, the next time I see it it is paired with another offer, so that is automatic reject.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> Usually when some crappy order comes up, the next time I see it it is paired with another offer, so that is automatic reject.


Got exactly that from GH last night, except at a much higher pay level. A roughly $11 for 8 miles across town (about 20 min drive) came in first, I rejected it, then it was paired with a smaller offer from the same Asian restaurant, $19 total. I would have done that on a lunch run, but not on a dinner run.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is what I noticed - results may vary. Wawa is a 50/50 place for orders. Half are good. Half are no-tips.
> 
> But every timeI see them offer “free delivery”, it becomes 10/90. Only 10% are decent.
> 
> ...


One of the problems with free delivery is it makes the small order more common. The $6 order from McDonald’s KFC Wendy’s etc. A person won’t tip $5 on $6 order. More likely zero or a $1.


----------

